# A good pet for a beginner?



## Elfy (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi guys

I'm Elfy  I've just bought my first house and I'm looking for someone small to share it with . I love all reptiles, but I've never cared for one before...I've had cats, dogs and rodents, but nothing with scales. What do you think is the best first reptile?

Thanks!


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi Elfy, welcome to the forum ^_^

Do you like snakes or lizards better? What sort of enclosure size are you thinking? Answering these will help us get a better idea about what to suggest, but at the end of the day, so long as you do your research, you could get pretty much anything you like so long as you understand the commitment involved.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Elfy said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm Elfy  I've just bought my first house and I'm looking for someone small to share it with . I love all reptiles, but I've never cared for one before...I've had cats, dogs and rodents, but nothing with scales. What do you think is the best first reptile?
> 
> Thanks!


To be Honest you will get a range of animals mainly. Bearded dragon, Leo's, royal python, boa's, carpet python etc

However you should get what you really want if you want a Burmese python get one lol. As long as you spend time doing the proper research into you rep and can provide the correct husbandry then you can start with what ever you want and have success.

All you need to do is research research research


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Totally agree with the above.

I started with a bearded dragon. I still have him and wouldn't part with him for all the tea in china. He did open the floodgates, though....

My first snake was a boa, followed soon after by an albino burm. None of my hoard are difficult to look after. You just need to follow a few simple rules and most things will run smoothly.


----------



## Zachary (Aug 1, 2012)

I started with corns... Then Bairds... Then a boa... Then a royal... Carpets and bloods next!

I think almost any commonly found reptile could be kept well as a first reptile, provided enough research has been done and you have the time to make sure that it is healthy. If I were you I would start with a north American ratsnake of some sort- lots of variation, relatively cheap and they are easy to care for!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Elfy , I went for a crested gecko as they are easy to care for no heating ect . I liked having a lizard so much I re-homed a bearded dragon last sat:2thumb: , another good first time rep but need high heating big Viv , but soo friendly . My crestie (had him 4 weeks) he was my first lizard too , took a bit of time to settle and like being handled as they are skittish . but worth it if you have paitience .


----------



## Elfy (Aug 28, 2012)

I'd like something with a small-medium enclosure to start with - maybe up to 3ft long?

There are so many wee critters to consider  My friend has a corn snake which is so beautiful, and I've been looking at leopard geckos too - they've got such cute little faces  Crested geckos sound good...I'd never even seen one of those until I googled it just now!

I'm guessing most lizards are pretty similar to care for?


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Elfy said:


> I'd like something with a small-medium enclosure to start with - maybe up to 3ft long?
> 
> There are so many wee critters to consider  My friend has a corn snake which is so beautiful, and I've been looking at leopard geckos too - they've got such cute little faces  Crested geckos sound good...I'd never even seen one of those until I googled it just now!
> 
> I'm guessing most lizards are pretty similar to care for?


There are, indeed lots of choices. A 3ft enclosure will be big enough for loads of smaller lizards and even more snakes. It's not big enough for a beardie, but there are smaller species, such as Rankins Dragons, that you could house in a 3ft.

There are often similarities between different lizards, but there are also huge differences. Temperature, humidity and food requirements can be highly individual. Read a decent care sheet for something that takes your fancy (there's loads of them on here). This will give you a good starting point for what's required.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Elfy, the only person who can answer your question is you! I always wanted a snake so I got a corn snake because everyone says they are good starters. However on one of my trips to my local pet shop I saw a label on a tank saying 'Kenyan sand boa'. After seeing this snake I have built up a collection of 12 sand boas. For you it might be desert iguanas, or tokay geckos that you like the most but until you've actually seen one, you won't know. My advice is to NOT buy something because someone says it's good for a beginner. Get something because you like it. Travel round some pet shops, look at pictures, and study up on an animal you like.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Elfy said:


> I'd like something with a small-medium enclosure to start with - maybe up to 3ft long?
> 
> There are so many wee critters to consider  My friend has a corn snake which is so beautiful, and I've been looking at leopard geckos too - they've got such cute little faces  Crested geckos sound good...I'd never even seen one of those until I googled it just now!
> 
> I'm guessing most lizards are pretty similar to care for?


If you want something cute, Leopard geckos are a really good pet for anyone, beginner or not. I have three and they all have their own little personality, their care is easy and once they are used to you they will tolerate handling, so not just a display pet either. Good luck with whatever you choose


----------



## snakess (Sep 3, 2012)

Jeffers3 said:


> Totally agree with the above.
> 
> I started with a bearded dragon. I still have him and wouldn't part with him for all the tea in china. He did open the floodgates, though....
> 
> My first snake was a boa, followed soon after by an albino burm. None of my hoard are difficult to look after. You just need to follow a few simple rules and most things will run smoothly.


Agree, just be prepared, once you get one, don't be surprised if you have 10 within a year.


----------



## snakess (Sep 3, 2012)

Elfy said:


> I'd like something with a small-medium enclosure to start with - maybe up to 3ft long?
> 
> There are so many wee critters to consider  My friend has a corn snake which is so beautiful, and I've been looking at leopard geckos too - they've got such cute little faces  Crested geckos sound good...I'd never even seen one of those until I googled it just now!
> 
> I'm guessing most lizards are pretty similar to care for?


If you like your friends corn, go and have a look at some, they come in so many beautiful colours and when fully grown will be happy in a 3 foot viv.


----------



## icicle (Jun 6, 2008)

So you want something small, go with a fleas, they don't take hardly any space.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

So many things you could keep in a three foot viv  Are you looking for something as a display, or to handle, what are you looking for in a reptile? 

Leopard gecko's will always get my vouch, our Toby is amazing, so tame and such a personality! Easy to care for and just bundles of fun 

Snake wise, we have a columbian rainbow boa, a bit tricky to care for due to their high need for humidity (Also a little bigger than what your looking for) but I think snake wise there's corns, rats, royals, dwarf boa's maybe (Correct me if I'm wrong) there's just so much to choose from!

have a look at what YOU like and then decide from there, bring us a shortlist and we'll tell you all their pro's and con's 

Welcome to RFUK! 

-Luke


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to RFUK. Firstly congratulations on the new house. Secondly well done in taking the time to join a forum like this and do you research. I know of a number of people who decided that reptiles were a cool pet so went to their local pet shop and bought what they liked the look of. Not many of them still own their reptiles.

I have always liked lizards but have a massive fear of snakes so obviously it was always going to be a lizard. 

As above decide what you are looking to get out of your new friend and let the guys on here know, they will then be able to advise what reptiles might give you what you want. Then you can look at the care sheets for these and go from there.

Enjoy your search it's where it all begins!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

mstypical said:


> If you want something cute, Leopard geckos are a really good pet for anyone, beginner or not. I have three and they all have their own little personality, their care is easy and once they are used to you they will tolerate handling, so not just a display pet either. Good luck with whatever you choose


I agree.


----------



## Lizardbonkers (Sep 7, 2012)

Elfy said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm Elfy  I've just bought my first house and I'm looking for someone small to share it with . I love all reptiles, but I've never cared for one before...I've had cats, dogs and rodents, but nothing with scales. What do you think is the best first reptile?
> 
> Thanks!


i would start of with either a beardie or an anole or something simple like american tree frogs ( very cheap )


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

ChelsNLuke said:


> So many things you could keep in a three foot viv  Are you looking for something as a display, or to handle, what are you looking for in a reptile?
> 
> Leopard gecko's will always get my vouch, our Toby is amazing, so tame and such a personality! Easy to care for and just bundles of fun
> 
> ...


I have a rainbow boa and don't find his care at all differcult if you're interested in one, for humidity I just have a humid hide in the viv at all times and he uses it as and when he needs it :2thumb:
As others have said, research and get something you really like but be prepared to want more.
Go down your local reptile shop and have a look, it's the best way to find out what you really like as you can see the animals close up and see how they look in the vivs (i mean for example if they sit out on display or hide a lot). I went and handled several different snakes when choosing my first and decided on my raibow as I found they were fun to handle (lots of exploring not just sitting there like the royals, which I liked). 

Let us know what you pick


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

samurai said:


> I have a rainbow boa and don't find his care at all differcult if you're interested in one, for humidity I just have a humid hide in the viv at all times and he uses it as and when he needs it :2thumb:
> As others have said, research and get something you really like but be prepared to want more.
> Go down your local reptile shop and have a look, it's the best way to find out what you really like as you can see the animals close up and see how they look in the vivs (i mean for example if they sit out on display or hide a lot). I went and handled several different snakes when choosing my first and decided on my raibow as I found they were fun to handle (lots of exploring not just sitting there like the royals, which I liked).
> 
> Let us know what you pick


" be prepared to want more "

Now this is something they don't tell you in the care sheets but sooooo true!


----------

